# 2016 opener misfortunes



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone have a bad day like i did? After a good shoot my prop hit something and jacked my motor up! At least i got 1 hunt in the new boat hahahaha. 

Back to the kayak for now.....


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 19, 2016)

I scouted hard, found a decent spot, got up really early to head out, my buddy hit a deer on the way to my house, jacked his truck up bad. I'm about to get in the truck and decided to check my licenses and somehow I forgot to put them back in my wallet a couple days ago from registering a deer and lost them. So we went to just check the hole and somebody had a nice shooting in it.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 19, 2016)

that stinks about the motor i almost got stuck in the mud boat yesterday scouting. i should have stayed home instead of burning half a tank in the truck and quarter tank in the boat.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2016)

Had a good morning.  Sorry you didn't!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Had a good morning.  Sorry you didn't!



I still call it a good morning for me though. It was exciting with the new boat and camo worked great. Had my kayak buddy out and had a good shoot. My first duck of the year was a banded woody hen from new york. My first one i can remember. I think that saved the day aside from what happened. Hoping for the best with the motor when i get it looked at after thanksgiving.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Nov 20, 2016)

go ahead, share the luck......


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 20, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> go ahead, share the luck......



Ok. Another band this morning. Drake from ohio

Man, you on a roll!  Wear'em out!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2016)

Call me Adam we will hunt Friday


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2016)

g0nef1sshn said:


> I still call it a good morning for me though. It was exciting with the new boat and camo worked great. Had my kayak buddy out and had a good shoot. My first duck of the year was a banded woody hen from new york. My first one i can remember. I think that saved the day aside from what happened. Hoping for the best with the motor when i get it looked at after thanksgiving.



A band-aide helps the hurt go away!  Congratulations!

Last banded woodie I killed came from Minnesota.  Sucker flew a long way to die.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 22, 2016)

The band aid helps. Both. But my mind has been raking about how this happened and it comes down to inexperience with tidal rivers. Even though i grew up boating as a kid in florida. The most i guess we might hit is a turtle or gator in the dark wide open throttle. We knew water levels and knew the water we were in. We didnt have to co tend with tidle flowing rivers and debris from storms floating in and out. I got comfortable running 1/2 to 3/4 throttle on the way out on a way lower tide than the week before when i went through the same area at the same speed.

Lesson learned early on and luckily with out injury to me or my buddy. It has been killin me how it happened but i came to reason with lack of experience boating in new territory and conditions. Way different than kayaking around a low tide river and an outboard. What i was used to using was a pull start and no power trim tiller. It would bounce off things. Power tilt changed that. Lesson learned on my part big time. Thought id share on what the cause was if anyone reads this that starts to hunt these tidal rivers in a boat that arent used to them like me. Kayak is easy new. Boating takes more precations.

Atleast the kayak floats and new friends made on here arent to far away. Hope to have motor looked at soon and hopefully back on the water this year.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 2, 2016)

The saga continues. Sposed to bring motor to get looked at sunday but...... i had ford fix a oil pan gasket leak. Well it leaked worse after that. So i brought it back yesterday and they fixed that and something else. So on the way home today after picking it up it overheated big time! 2010 f150. 

Crawl under once home and oil still everywhere on the oil pan. And the coolant overflow tank lid was only half on the the tank is empty? Just picture multiple censored things filling up what would be the next paragraph.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 2, 2016)

I actually find myself falling back to the kayak more and more, much more simple, plus access to skinny water


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 2, 2016)

Kayak is nice. But the first hunt in this boat was nice! Worked out great. Although more work to launch and all being able to sit and move around dry was nice. With this truck issue i may be in the kayak for the season. Wich is fine. Have a couple trips to Fl in the works. I usially get my fix there.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 3, 2016)

Truck left on a tow truck today courtesy of ford. Back to the service department. Lets see what happens next. 

Popped the hood this morning and the top and bottom radiator hoses were sucked flat. Both collapsed. They replaced the oil filter housing wich ties into the lower radiator hose. 

I cant catch a break here unless its something breaking.


----------



## billy336 (Dec 3, 2016)

Best to remove radiator cap, dispose of Ford, install Chevy, put cap back on and have no worries


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 3, 2016)

billy336 said:


> Best to remove radiator cap, dispose of Ford, install Chevy, put cap back on and have no worries



 been wondering when that was gonna said hahaha


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

We had a good opener, killed some ducks on public water. did have some very disrespectful fishermen fish within 30 yards of us though. well until i shot at a couple ducks on the water. They finally got the picture. Don't understand why fishermen just can't get the hint.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 5, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> We had a good opener, killed some ducks on public water. did have some very disrespectful fishermen fish within 30 yards of us though. well until i shot at a couple ducks on the water. They finally got the picture. Don't understand why fishermen just can't get the hint.



Happens on okeechobee in fl every so often. Funny how they flare for bass boats. But when you run after a cripple or call it a day they fly right by you


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 5, 2016)

billy336 said:


> Best to remove radiator cap, dispose of Ford, install Chevy, put cap back on and have no worries



Out of the 13 mpg f150 and into a new fiesta for the next day or 4? Liking the 27 mpg for now. Too bad there is no hitch or roof rack for the yak to go fish while on vaca. Shoulda been in fl today.


----------

